# Englander 25-pdvc England stove works



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

Good morning,
I bought a englander 25-pdvc this year. It heats my home well, and loved the price. 
  After first startup it ran fine for two days then I started to notice the convection blower slowly started to get louder every day until the blower howled so bad the dog and cats would not come out of the basement.I called England stove works explained issues and they sent me a new blower and it got here in 2 days. I swapped out the blower and it ran quiet for 2 days then this motor did the same as the other and this blower stopped running on speed 1 and 2. I called customer service again and of course they sent me another blower.
  Now I'm sitting here on thanksgiving morning stairing at the new motor waiting for my stove to cool down so I can install this new motor that I'm sure will fail to....I have been running my stove on the lowest settings and noticed when looking in the back of the stove the convection motor is within 1 inch of the burn box, I was able to reach in and touch the motor and it was so hot you would burn your fingers. I'm convinced the heat is ruining these motors 1 at a time...when I go in there I'm gonna see if I can rig a heat shield to keep some heat off the motor.. The customer service is very nice, they love to throw parts at the problem and when you tell them you been reading about the tons of blower issues they been having they do no admit it at all and won't even address the issue I'm told they have 400,000 units on the market. So in ending I'll let you know in a few days how this blower turned out, any body else have blower issues?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a three questions.

1. What mode is the stove being operated in?

2. What are the settings of the lower three, LFF, LBA, and AOT?

3. Is the impingement plate in its proper place?


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

Heat range 1 blower speed 1
Lff 6 lba4 aot 1. On warmer nights I run 341
Impingement plate ?


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

Checked manual, impingement plate in correct location yes


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

I run blower speed on 3 when 1 or 2 is not working all the time


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

When I say convection blower I meen house blower


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

Before you fire that stove up again do a control board reset and report back the settings for, mode, lff, lba, and aot.

One of the England stove models has a default of 4 6 1 for those three lower settings and another model has the 6 4 1 as a default.

The amount of fuel ( the 6 in the 6 4 1) is over half way up the scale.  The 4 would slow down the air flow through the stove allowing a lot more heat to be extracted by the heat exchanger.

It is indeed a possibility that you are drying out the lube on the blower.


----------



## jim3854 (Nov 22, 2012)

So on the coldest nights what setting would put the most heat into the house ?


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 22, 2012)

To do a control board reset...

Do this when the stove is cold.

Unplug the stove from the power outlet.

Plug the power lead back in.

You must press and hold the bottom 3 buttons all at the same time within 4 seconds and wait 3 seconds and then release buttons.

Wait 5 - 10 seconds for the F5 readout display to go blank.

Unplug power lead - wait 5 seconds

Plug power lead back in and press both the room air temp buttons at the same time within 4 - 5 seconds, you should now see a letter (A, b, c or d) in the left digital display, you need to change this to d using the buttons below that number, once set to 'd' wait 10 - 15 seconds then unplug the power again and wait 5 seconds.

Plug power back in, then set the lower three (3) buttons to read 6 4 1 from left to right.

Clean out the stove and reload with pellets and fire it up.  Set the heat range to 2. Set the Air room blower speed to 3 or 4 and then leave the stove alone for 60 - 90 minutes.

After this time has passed, if you need to get more heat, up the blower speed by 1 and leave for an hour.

On cold nights / days.

Heat range 3 - 8 and the blower speed 1 or two numbers under the heat range (except 3).

The Heat number can be at any number you want, but the ideal number should be 2 - 7, air room blower speed, low 3 - 6 range, if you have it too high it will not allow the stove to convert the heat and it will just go out the vent pipe and you will have an under performing stove.

See the post below ....

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-25-pdvc-stove.94919/#post-1253193


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

jim3854 said:


> So on the coldest nights what setting would put the most heat into the house ?


 
9-9 (default settings on lff, lba, aot)


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

I installed the new blower all is quiet, and of corse I fired it up before I read your guys replys, I will do a reset in a few days when I shutdown to clean.... 641/1-1 gives me the heat I need right now at night 29 deg, during day I have to use 341/ 1-1  45-50 deg. Or I get cooked out.. Running any lower than a 6 on lff when it's below 35 deg outside will not supply the heat I need, I need to keep the fire room 82 deg. To keep other rooms in my home 74 and second floor 69/70 at night..thank you for you help, I will post back soon.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

Change of plans, shutting down now, will do a reset, once everything is cool.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 22, 2012)

Dgopetactical said:


> I installed the new blower all is quiet, and of corse I fired it up before I read your guys replys, I will do a reset in a few days when I shutdown to clean.... 641/1-1 gives me the heat I need right now at night 29 deg, during day I have to use 341/ 1-1 45-50 deg. Or I get cooked out.. Running any lower than a 6 on lff when it's below 35 deg outside will not supply the heat I need, I need to keep the fire room 82 deg. To keep other rooms in my home 74 and second floor 69/70 at night..thank you for you help, I will post back soon.


 
Night time with temps down to 27 - 35 deg, set stove to 6-4-1 on lower buttons.

Set heat range to 5 or 6 with the blower set at 3 or 4 or 5.

If you set the blower speed higher, you are allowing hot burn air to go out the vent tube.

You will see the heat become stable after 80 minutes or so, you have to allow the stove to get up to operating temp to see the effects.

If the outside temp drops and gets cold in the house, up the heat number by 1 and if needed the air blower by 1, you have to again wait for the stove to adjust to the changes made, it takes about an hour to see the effect.

I've been playing with these settings since I called Tech Support and asked loads of questions on how each setting effects the stove.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

Dgopetactical said:


> I installed the new blower all is quiet, and of corse I fired it up before I read your guys replys, I will do a reset in a few days when I shutdown to clean.... 641/1-1 gives me the heat I need right now at night 29 deg, during day I have to use 341/ 1-1 45-50 deg. Or I get cooked out.. Running any lower than a 6 on lff when it's below 35 deg outside will not supply the heat I need, I need to keep the fire room 82 deg. To keep other rooms in my home 74 and second floor 69/70 at night..thank you for you help, I will post back soon.


 
Put the stove on a t-stat, lower the firing setup for low burn set the stove to a higher than 1-1 heat range and blower setting, and let the t-stat run the stove when more heat is needed.

This doesn't have to be tinker ville.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 22, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Put the stove on a t-stat, lower the firing setup for low burn set the stove to a higher than 1-1 heat range and blower setting, and let the t-stat run the stove when more heat is needed.
> 
> This doesn't have to be tinker ville.


 
LOL ...... but I like to *tinker*.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> LOL ...... but I like to *tinker*.


 
Tinkering gets a lot of folks in deep doo doo when it comes to stoves/


----------



## MCPO (Nov 22, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> To do a control board reset...
> 
> Do this when the stove is cold.
> 
> ...


A good post , nicely written.
I do question how the distr blower set on higher speed would restrict the heat exchanger with the heat range on the higher settings. I always thought it best to get the heat off the exchanger as soon as possible.
The distr. blower on that stove isn`t that strong to begin with.

Later added: OK if it is in fact true that the distr.fan speed is somehow tied to the combustion air intake then I understand why you would want to keep the dist fan down a notch.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Put the stove on a t-stat, lower the firing setup for low burn set the stove to a higher than 1-1 heat range and blower setting, and let the t-stat run the stove when more heat is needed.
> 
> This doesn't have to be tinker ville.



Putting it on a stat always was a thought, maybe,
 if I'm ever done replacing blowers every week.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

No I'd do it now and prevent playing blower replacement games.

I'd also PM stoveguy2esw and ask him to read this thread.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> No I'd do it now and prevent playing blower replacement games.
> 
> I'd also PM stoveguy2esw and ask him to read this
> 
> Installing a stat?


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello

Most motor manufacturers have an MSDS - Material Specifications Data Sheet that specify in their requirements that Light Oil be used to lubricate the motor shaft. Your new motors may be lacking proper lubrication?
Try adding some TufOil Lubit-8 on the motor shaft. This oil has a patented moly and PTFE formula for the very best blower lubrication available.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> To do a control board reset...
> 
> Do this when the stove is cold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

Tried to do reset, don't work for me,


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm following directions but "both room air temp buttons" is my hold up, can't find em,,,lol


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 22, 2012)

The blower speed buttons = air room temp blower.

You must press both at the same time to get the info for the heat mode that will be displayed in the left digital display, then use the two buttons under that to set it to 'd' .


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

Did the reset, was showing A in the window/641.  Changed it to D /641/.  Now what will this new setting do for me?


----------



## imacman (Nov 22, 2012)

Before installing the new convection blower, make sure it has some lube on the motor shaft.....3 in 1 oil in the blue can is specifically for electric motors, but in a pinch the regular 3 in 1 will do. Put 3-4 drops down the oiling holes (some may have caps over the holes, but most don't).

On occasion, the motor gets assembled with the holes facing down after installation. If you can, disasemble it from the blower housing and rotate the motor so the holes are toward the top....makes things MUCH easier if you just want to give them a few drops now & again. Normal lube times are after 1 ton of pellets.

The "Lubit" oil that Don mentioned above is something I found years ago and shared with the forum membership....it IS very good for this application, but you'll probably have to order it over the internet.

If you're not sure where to put the oil, here's a couple of pics:


----------



## imacman (Nov 22, 2012)

Dgopetactical said:


> Did the reset, was showing A in the window/641. Changed it to D /641/. Now what will this new setting do for me?


"D" is the correct setting for the air/fuel ratio for that stove, as per the factory.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 22, 2012)

All you need to do now is set the heat @ 2 and the blower @ 3 for a steady heat during the day (43 - 47 degs outside temps), this will keep the house temps at around 74 - 80 degs.

As it gets colder at night (or during the day) increase the heat number by 1 to get more hot air, leave the blower at 3 until you get to 6 on the heat setting, then set the blower to 4, keep the blower speed / setting 1 or 2 lower than the heat setting. If you go to heat setting 8, bring the blower speed up to 7 or the stove will over heat.

The aim is to make the stove produce heat while at the same time having a clean smoke and cresote free burn.

300F - 475F is the temp range that you need for the clean burn on the outside of the stove (left or right side of the stove).


----------



## chrisasst (Nov 22, 2012)

It has been said to not keep the blower speed less than the heat number...
So I am confused.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Nov 22, 2012)

Convection blower should always be set 1 higher than pellet feed to prevent overheating.  I believe it is suggested in manual, and Mike has also mentioned it.  If stove was in A mode overheating was quite possible.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help, customer service never had me check mode, I glad you guys mentioned it, still don't understand why I was on mode A right out of the box. Hopefully this will stop me from going through blower motors/ or hurting my stove.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 22, 2012)

TLHinCanada said:


> Convection blower should always be set 1 higher than pellet feed to prevent overheating. I believe it is suggested in manual, and Mike has also mentioned it.


 
Not the case, why would the LFF be 6 and the LBA be 4 if this was true ?

Anyway, my questions to Tech Support on this issue gave me the info that I needed.

To get the stove to work at peek performance you need to get the fuel to air mixture right, if you have the Room Air set to high it does not blow warm air into the room. I tested this by having the stove set to 6 for heat and the blower at 8 and 9, then I dropped the Blower speed down to 5 and 4 to see the results. With the Blower speed set to 8 or 9 the temp that was being blown out of the front of the stove was much lower than the temps at 5 and 4. You have to let the stove run for 60 mins when you make changes to see the effects.

Also, when you raise or lower the room blower speed, the flame within the fire box also changes as they are tired to each other. If you look you will see it yourself.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

imacman said:


> Before installing the new convection blower, make sure it has some lube on the motor shaft.....3 in 1 oil in the blue can is specifically for electric motors, but in a pinch the regular 3 in 1 will do. Put 3-4 drops down the oiling holes (some may have caps over the holes, but most don't).
> 
> On occasion, the motor gets assembled with the holes facing down after installation. If you can, disasemble it from the blower housing and rotate the motor so the holes are toward the top....makes things MUCH easier if you just want to give them a few drops now & again. Normal lube times are after 1 ton of pellets.
> 
> ...











No ports on this motor


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

The LFF and LBA settings have nothing to do with the heat range and convection blower setting relationship the convection blower is supposed to be equal to or higher than the heat range setting never less than.

LFF and LBA are the starting fuel feed and combustion air settings that form the basis for heat range 1 ( others including all heat ranges in the newer units) never confuse the combustion side (heat creation) with the need to remove the heat from the exchanger and dump it into the room (convection blower) blower ranges.

One must remove at least the amount of heat that is produced in order to not burn the ever loving crap out of the things in the stove shell (this is called over firing the stove).  The first things that generally go to holy he double toothpick are convection blowers (lube first, then the blower stalls, then it can be a toss up of weather the high temperature system detects the issue and shuts the stove off or the controller is baked so it no longer can detect the over fire) and controllers when a stove is over fired.  It can steadily go down hill from that point.   If you further add to the situation by not cleaning your stove not only may the controller never see the problem (ash prevents the heat from getting to the thermocouple) but the metal in the stove can warp and crack through. 

Dumping combustion byproducts into the house.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 22, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> Not the case, why would the LFF be 6 and the LBA be 4 if this was true ?
> 
> Anyway, my questions to Tech Support on this issue gave me the info that I needed.
> 
> ...



Because the LFF and LBA are Very Minuscule adjustments and change on every stove. 

The blower should at least be at the same heat setting (on all new controllers the blower can't go lower than heat). 

And for the.record, the convection blower will not cause air to move through the unit faster?!? By raising the.heat level, the combustion blower steps up with every level. The convection blower only controls the speed of the motor for room qir. Heat level, controls both combustion blower speed and feed rates. 

The LLF and LBA are only to be adjusted for certain installations, applications, or to get a certain pellet to burn better. They shouldn't be changed several times a day. If you need more heat, just bump up the heat level....

But ALWAYS make sure that the blower is at or above the heat setting. By not extracting the heat, you can.overheat the stove and its components.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Because the LFF and LBA are Very Minuscule adjustments and change on every stove.
> 
> The blower should at least be at the same heat setting (on all new controllers the blower can't go lower than heat).


 
Not from what I was told by Tech Support when I asked questions on this.



DexterDay said:


> And for the.record, the convection blower will not cause air to move through the unit faster?!? By raising the.heat level, the combustion blower steps up with every level. The convection blower only controls the speed of the motor for room qir. Heat level, controls both combustion blower speed and feed rates.


 
The blower speed also changes the air intake within the firebox on my stove. I asked Tech Support this question and they confirmed it.



DexterDay said:


> The LLF and LBA are only to be adjusted for certain installations, applications, or to get a certain pellet to burn better. They shouldn't be changed several times a day. If you need more heat, just bump up the heat level....


 
Correct.



DexterDay said:


> But ALWAYS make sure that the blower is at or above the heat setting. By not extracting the heat, you can.overheat the stove and its components.


 
Yes and no. I was told that the blower speed can be set 1 or 2 lower than the heat setting if needed.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is what England says about heat range and convection blower settings


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 22, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> Not from what I was told by Tech Support when I asked questions on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The room air blower does NOT do anything than control that blower speed. It has nothing to do with the fire and.or exhaust blower speed. (You must have misunderstood). 

And on new controllers, the Blower WILL NOT go below the heat range selection. Period. 

And the LBA and LFF are a very minor (read: Super Minor). Adjustment. Upping the LFF by 1 is nowhere near the same as upping the Heat range by 1. 

I wish Mike Holton would see this thread. He would quickly dismiss all of the false thoughts you have. 

Blower speed  = Room air blower Only
Heat range = Feed rate adjustment and and rise in combustion blower speed (you have this mixed with convection blower)  
And the bottom 3 shouldn't be touched unless the stove is burning incorrectly.


----------



## imacman (Nov 22, 2012)

Dgopetactical said:


> No ports on this motor


Hmmmm....well, I'm not going to say you're wrong, since you have the motor there in front of you, but from what I see on this forum, just about every (Fasco) convection blower motor on Englander stoves has those little U-shaped openings for oil.

If yours don't, then the manufacturer has changed things.....and NOT for the better.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

I have 2 sitting in front of me now, no ports holes etc. Tag says sealed bearings.


----------



## imacman (Nov 22, 2012)

Dgopetactical said:


> I have 2 sitting in front of me now, no ports holes etc. Tag says sealed bearings.


NOT good.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 22, 2012)

Agree,


----------



## imacman (Nov 22, 2012)

You might want to try getting a hold of Mike H. at Englander directly on the phone, and have a conversation about this issue.   Maybe he can have the shipping dept dig through their parts bins and find an older motor w/ the oil ports.

Just a thought.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 22, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Here is what England says about heat range and convection blower settings
> 
> 
> View attachment 82199


 
I was told different on the phone when I spoke to Tech Support on the blower settings.

I watched the flame within the fire pot when the room air blower speed was increase and decreased, it changed the way the fire burned within the pot. I asked if this was ment to happen and was told that it was the case. The higher the number, the more intence the flame, the lower the number, the lower the flame was.

I guess we need Mike H to come on here to clear this all up, but I do know that when I adjust the blower speed, it also changes the way the fire burns in the stove.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 22, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> I guess we need Mike H to come on here to clear this all up, but I do know that when I adjust the blower speed, it also changes the way the fire burns in the stove.



If this is the case, then your stove has a problem. The room air blower is just that. 

And the flame will always fluctuate. No matter the setting. High to low. Especially on the lower settings. Its much more noticeable. 

Mike Holton has been paged to clear your memory of what either the tech told you or what was misunderstood. It may take a day or so (holiday/ busy season). But he shall come. The wise one will cometh.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Nov 23, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> Not the case, why would the LFF be 6 and the LBA be 4 if this was true ?


convection air is your room blower but I can see from the preceding posts that I can still lead the horse to water, but it will die of thirst.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with clad master, when you adjust the numbers on the convection fan you do see a difference in flame behavior. 
I witnessed that last night, I might have been seeing things, I ate lots of turkey and had a few glasses of dads special kool-aid so maybe the combo made me hallucinate,


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 23, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> If this is the case, then your stove has a problem. The room air blower is just that.
> 
> And the flame will always fluctuate. No matter the setting. High to low. Especially on the lower settings. Its much more noticeable.
> 
> Mike Holton has been paged to clear your memory of what either the tech told you or what was misunderstood. It may take a day or so (holiday/ busy season). But he shall come. The wise one will cometh.








I would also like his input on the original post before it went in 5 different directions and 100 miles away. Lol


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> Not the case, why would the LFF be 6 and the LBA be 4 if this was true ?
> 
> Anyway, my questions to Tech Support on this issue gave me the info that I needed.
> 
> ...


 

You are confusing the lower three settings that have absolutely nothing to do with the normal operation of the convection blower it is always equal to or greater than the heat range.

The heat range is controlled to some degree (more so on the low end than the high end) by the LFF and LBA these set the fuel to air balance allowing you to match the pellets, and combustion air to compensate for fuel differences and venting.   LFF actually controls the top augers on to off time ratio and the LBA acts as a  combustion blower trim.  These parameters get varied by the controller up to the maximum as the heat rage changes.  This has absolutely
nothing to do with the convection blower.

If you fail to operate the stove with the convection blower setting no lower than the heat range the stove can be overheated.

The only interaction that the room fan has with the combustion process inside the firebox is via the air wash, and any penetration of the firebox that allows room air to be in direct contact, these will usually result in a poor burn.  Also other than the air wash and the wire penetration going to the igniter any penetration is a defect or via a bad gasket or improperly latched hooper or door, or failure to seal your OAK to the air intake.


----------



## imacman (Nov 23, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> ....If you fail to operate the stove with the convection blower setting no lower than the heat range the stove can be overheated.......


Agree w/ all you said Smokey, but AFAIK, the convection blower setting CANNOT be set lower than the heat setting.....at least not on my 10-cpm. As soon as you raise the heat setting, the blower speed follows it automatically.

I'm pretty confident that all the newer models of Englander stoves are set-up this way. Maybe older models (pre '04?) don't have this feature.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 23, 2012)

imacman said:


> Agree w/ all you said Smokey, but AFAIK, the convection blower setting CANNOT be set lower than the heat setting.....at least not on my 10-cpm. As soon as you raise the heat setting, the blower speed follows it automatically.
> 
> I'm pretty confident that all the newer models of Englander stoves are set-up this way. Maybe older models (pre '04?) don't have this feature.



They dont have the same feature as the new boards (like the CPM). My Fathers old 25-PDV (2001) can be set to whatever setting you want, BUT, the manual still states what was posted before. To run at the same setting or higher. 

This convection blower thing is how bad rumors get started on a fact based Forum. The Convection blower on the stove (Any) only controls the room air blower speed. Yes, the higher the speed, the lower the temps, BUT, this also is turning the air over faster (235 CFM compared to 160 CFM will heat the house quicker) and sets up a good convective current throughout the home. 

The heat range controls the auger times (heat and flame) and combustion blower (seemingly confused with convection blower right now) speed. The higher the heat, the faster the combustion blower spins, because the fire needs more air, to burn more fuel (fuel/air ratio). Room air has nothing to do with the fire. 

The rise and fall of a fire on a Low heat setting is very common in almost every stove made. The auger feeds pellets, fire size increases, pellets burn, fire decreases, auger feeds more pellets, fire increases. 

And the LFF being higher the LBA has nothing to do with the Room air. LBA is "Low Burn Air" for the burn pot (Combustion blower) this is a trim that makes minuscule adjustments to the speed of the combustion blower. And LFF is "Low Fuel Feed", also a very miniscule change in auger "On times". Something that should be left alone and NOT touched daily.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2012)

imacman said:


> Agree w/ all you said Smokey, but AFAIK, the convection blower setting CANNOT be set lower than the heat setting.....at least not on my 10-cpm. As soon as you raise the heat setting, the blower speed follows it automatically.
> 
> I'm pretty confident that all the newer models of Englander stoves are set-up this way. Maybe older models (pre '04?) don't have this feature.


 
Yes that is correct Pete.  However, I don't know the crossover date.

England has added a guard against lowering it however that isn't the case on all stoves and as we have discovered in the past what is a new stove to someone isn't always of recent manufacture.   Even with the new units there is always the chance an old controller slipped in to the build.  A case in point was someone getting a new stove only to discover the manufacture date was 2007.  Warehouses and back room etc... effect.

The long and the short of it is, that anytime everything isn't setup correctly for whatever reason you can have plenty of trouble result.  In the case of a stove that has a controller that has multiple firing modes the very first thing that must be right is the mode setting.

The least that can happen is that you don't get the advertised BTU output and the worst is that you ruin the stove and after awhile burn down that which you were just attempting to keep warm.  Ya makes your choices and selections have consequences.


----------



## imacman (Nov 23, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> .....Even with the new units there is always the chance an old controller slipped in to the build. A case in point was someone getting a new stove only to discover the manufacture date was 2007. Warehouses and back room etc... effect.......


 
Classic case of "first in, last out" in the parts bins?  Could be......


----------



## chrisasst (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine is a 2009 pdvc, and the board will allow me to have the blower set lower than the heat setting.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine is late 2011 and I can turn my blower off "0" if I want while it's running. Not that I would do that, just saying.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2012)

They all can if you set the AOT to zero.


----------



## h2ochild (Nov 23, 2012)

My Sept and Oct 2010 DOM, both allow the blower to be lower than the heat setting....Doesn't ESW require serial # and Model # for ordering a controller? Haven't there been other revisions to the controllers since the 2004 changes for igniters?


----------



## smoke show (Nov 23, 2012)

Dgopetactical said:


> Mine is late 2011 and I can turn my blower off "0" if I want while it's running. Not that I would do that, just saying.


here too. but mines older(2001)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2012)

*PU-CB04 Digital Control Board (3 lbs. each)*
*$217.09 *
Digital System Control Board (rear of board is pictured). For models manufactured 2004 or later (auto-start igniter models). (For models manufactured before 2004 [without auto-start igniter], see PU-CB98.)
***NOTE:* Please specify your stove's Model Number and Manufacture Date in the "Ordering Instructions" box on the Checkout screen when ordering this part.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Mike from ESW trying to figure out my blower issues, he's working late on a Friday. I was assured we will get to the bottom of my issues. He said as per the above disagreements he will try to chime in this weekend or early next week, mike is a super nice guy and is 100% committed to customer service. Also thanks to whomever PM'd him to read this post...Thank you!


----------



## 426_hemi (Dec 11, 2016)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Before you fire that stove up again do a control board reset and report back the settings for, mode, lff, lba, and aot.
> 
> One of the England stove models has a default of 4 6 1 for those three lower settings and another model has the 6 4 1 as a default.
> 
> ...


How would you do a control board reset?


----------

